# مقهى آلزمن آلجميل



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*لأننا اقلية ..... وصرنا بلا أهمية ...... قررت أن اجلس على المقهى .... ليس للعب الطاولة .... أو لشرب الشيشة أو النرجيلة  ...... أو لملاحقة الفتيات بنظرات خبيثة 

بل لوضع ذكرياتنا ..... ذكريات بلد كان اسمها مصر ..... زمن كانت تحية المصريين فيه لبعضهم البعض بعبارة "نهارك سعيد" ..... وليس "سلام عليكم" يرددوها بكراهية وبوجوه عابسه مقرفة .....

زمن كانت البنات بالجيبات القصيرة .... بلا تحرش ..... بلا زواج عرفى .... 

كان اقصى شيئ تدخين السجائر ..... بلا بانجو أو ترمادول ....

زمن حليم ونجاة الصغيرة .... زمن فاتن حمامة وعمر الشريف .... وليس هؤلاء الأرجوزات ومحترفى التعرى .....

نجيئ إليكم بما فى زماننا من جمال ..... ونقدم لشبابنا أعتذار .... نحن آسفين .... لم نستطيع أن نحميكم ..... من زمانكم

الدخول مجانا .... والمشاريب مجانا ..... العضوية فقط لمن هم فوق الخمسين ....

وطبعا لن نجد أحد من الجنس اللطيف ..... 

فجميع من فى المنتدى منهم تحت الخمسة والعشرون   *


----------



## Marina coptic (7 يونيو 2013)

*طيب يا ابى العزيز انا قاعده بسمع الغنوه دى *


[YOUTUBE]XcmDsDeJs0Y[/YOUTUBE]

*تفتكر كده مش ابقى فوق الخمسين برضه و يحقلى ادخل معاكم  ؟؟؟
و بعدين اقرا سنى من الشمال لليمين هتلاقينى تبعكم المهم انى داخله داخله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *طيب يا ابى العزيز انا قاعده بسمع الغنوه دى *
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XcmDsDeJs0Y[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



*اهلا يا مارينا ...... طالما انك من سميعة "ثومة" .... فسنهبك العضوية الشرفية ....*


----------



## Marina coptic (7 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اهلا يا مارينا ...... طالما انك من سميعة "ثومة" .... فنهبك العضوية الشرفية ....*




*ميرسى ابى بس المشاريب على حضرتك انا مأشفره ... و الا نلعب طاوله ع المشاريييييييييب و ساعتها هتدبس انا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*حليم ...... تعلمنا الحب من خلال أغانيه .... أغانى الزمن الجميل

[YOUTUBE]jvzXEv1dLgg[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*سنة 67 ..... سنة الهزيمة التى اسموها "نكسة" ...... اكبر صدمه نلناها .... كنا عايشين وهم بشع .... اقنعونا أننا قوة عظمى ..... والحقيقة أننا كنا بياعين كلام .... كنت فى ثانوية عامة .... وكان يوم 6 يونيه يوم سبت .... والامتحان كان السبت الذى يليه ..... فوجئت بالبيان العسكرى الأول ........من مذيع الهزيمة "احمد سعيد" يخبرنا بالهجوم الإسرائيلى وسحقنا للطيران الإسرائيلى واسقاطه كالذباب .....

فرحنا وهللنا ونزلنا الشوراع .... وانضمينا الدفاع المدنى ... وكنت أنا تبع كتائب مقاومة الحرائق ...... وكله كان مجرد زفه وكلام مصاطب ...... وجاء 9 يونيه .... ليخبرنا عبد الناصر بالآتى*

[YOUTUBE]G4vbf3XHho0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HkNd_rLUcfg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2013)

بكل روح رياضيه حبيت اشارك هههههه
حتى الافلام زمان كلهم عريان شويه وحمالات  والمايو وكانت افلام جميله والناس عادى خالص كان الشعب محترم
فى الوقت الحالى مفيش الكلام ده  لا استغفر الله العظيم طيب شيوخ الفضائيات يتكلموا على مين فنانات كتير اتحجبن 
اكيد ليا عوده تانى
شكرا اخى العزيز 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2013)

على فكره كمان انا من عشاق ورده 
وبحب ام كلثوم وعبد الحليم ونجاه  وطبعا شاديه وفريد الاطرش 
ده زمن الفن الجميل اللى صعب يتكرر
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> بكل روح رياضيه حبيت اشارك هههههه
> حتى الافلام زمان كلهم عريان شويه وحمالات  والمايو وكانت افلام جميله والناس عادى خالص كان الشعب محترم
> فى الوقت الحالى مفيش الكلام ده  لا استغفر الله العظيم طيب شيوخ الفضائيات يتكلموا على مين فنانات كتير اتحجبن
> اكيد ليا عوده تانى
> ...



*انحنى احتراما لروحك الرياضية ...... أهلا بك فى مقهانا ..... منتظرين مشاهد كان لها تأثير فى حياتك من الزمان الجميل .....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يونيو 2013)

*هأتابع بشغف ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*هكذا اخبرنا عبد الناصر .... ملقيا اللوم على الآخرين .... متناسيا كافة أخطائه السياسية والعسكرية والاجتماعية ..... 

وعشنا مرارة الهزيمة .... وكان الشعب مقهورا ..... صنع بطلا ليس ببطل .... بل مجرد شخص له كاريزما عاليه ..... لكنه بحسابات المكسب كان زعيم فاشل ..... 

المهم عشنا الهزيمة مهزومين من الداخل .... وكنت بكلية الهندسة ..... وارتمينا فى احلام لا تُشبع ولا تروى .... بل مسكنات ...... 

كنا نسافر اوربا فى الصيف .... فى رحلة بحث عن الذات .... التى فقدناها ..... ومما كان له تأثير رهيب فى نفوسنا تلك المسرحية اللندنية ....."JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR "

كم كانت القصة والاخراج والموسيقة من أروع ما عرفناه وشاهدناه  ..... هلموا نشاهدها ... ونستمتع بما فيها من ابهار مسرحى ..... وراعوا ان ما ستشاهدونه هو مسرح .... وليس سينما ( امهلونى بعض الوقت لرفعها)*


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2013)

*انا بحب ثومة وحليم و فيروز ودايما بحقد علىكم وبصراحة لان زمنكم كان جميل بيكم وباخلاقكم والدنيا كانت كلها خير والتعامل كان برقى وببساطه الناس كانوا محترمين جدا مع بعضهم وكان فى محبة ... وبصراحة مش هينفع متابعش  حتى لو مكنتش لسه وصلت للخمسين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا بحب ثومة وحليم و فيروز ودايما بحقد علىكم وبصراحة لان زمنكم كان جميل بيكم وباخلاقكم والدنيا كانت كلها خير والتعامل كان برقى وببساطه الناس كانوا محترمين جدا مع بعضهم وكان فى محبة ... وبصراحة مش هينفع متابعش  حتى لو مكنتش لسه وصلت للخمسين *



*طالما أنك تحبين مظاهر زماننا الجميل فأنت عضوة فى مقهى المعاشات, عضوية شرفية, مثلما سيحدث مع كافة سيدات وأنسات المنتدى .....*


----------



## Marina coptic (7 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هكذا اخبرنا عبد الناصر .... ملقيا اللوم على الآخرين .... متناسيا كافة أخطائه السياسية والعسكرية والاجتماعية .....
> 
> وعشنا مرارة الهزيمة .... وكان الشعب مقهورا ..... صنع بطلا ليس ببطل .... بل مجرد شخص له كاريزما عاليه ..... لكنه بحسابات المكسب كان زعيم فاشل .....
> 
> ...




*لاااا**اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ابويا
الا ناصر,,, الا الزعيم
لو حبينا نعرف كلمه مصرى هنقول معناها ناصر الزعيم
وطنى = ناصر الزعيم
مخلص= ناصر الزعيم
ذكاء و قوه و كرامه و عزه نفس = ناصر الزعيم
اصلاح زراعى و مصانع حربيه تصنع الطائرات و الصواريخ و مصانع غزل و نسيج و السد العالى و غيره و غيره = ناصر الزعيم البطل المصرى الاصيل جداااااااااااااااااا
اللى يحتجز ملك الاردن عشان تلاته من ولاده لازم يبقى زعيم
اللى يعرض اولاده لخطر الاصابه بشلل الاطفال و يرفض يعطيهم مصل هديه من وزير الصحه الفرنسى لمجرد ان المصل ده مش متوفر لاطفال مصر لازم يبقى زعيم
لو قعدت اللى باقى من عمرى اعدد صفات رجوله الزعيم هحتاج عمر فوق عمرى
سيظل مدى الحياه الغائب جسدا الحاضر بروحه و بصماته على كل ذره تراب من ارض وطنى
ناصريه و افتخر رغم انى لم يحالفنى الحظ لاحيا لحظه فى عهد زعيم الامه ناصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *لاااا**اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ابويا
> الا ناصر,,, الا الزعيم
> لو حبينا نعرف كلمه مصرى هنقول معناها ناصر الزعيم
> وطنى = ناصر الزعيم
> ...



*مع احترامى لرأيك ...... مصر لها أمكانيات لتكون المانيا ويابان الشرق ..... فعندما تقدمين لشخص مليار دولار فيشترى لك سيارة رولز رويس فلا تنبهرى ... لأنه سيكون فاشلا
ناصر لم لكن لدية رؤية استراتيجية ..... بل كان "بتاع وقته" كما نقول .... ورط مصر فى حرب مع اسرائيل ... وحرب فى اليمن .... وحرب فى الجزائر .... وحرب فى الكونغو .... عادى الغرب ..... أنه الصعيدى الذى تخيل أنه ممكن أن يحارب اميركا لمجرد أنه لديه بندقية .....
أعطى العمال حقوق ولم يطالبهم بواجبات ..... فصرنا لدينا مؤسسات صناعية خربة
هدم منظومة البناء فى مصر .... فهربت رؤوس الأموال من الأستثمار فى ذلك المجال .... وونتج أزمة الأسكان
افسد الزراعة بتوزيع الارض على الفلاحين .... فصارت قراريط لا يمكن معها اتباع اسلوب الميكنة
أنشأ السد العالى ولم يأخذ فى اعتباره عدم تجديد الأرض وارتفاع الطمى خلف السد والنحر والأطماء فى مجرى النهر
وضع كل مؤسسات الدولة فى أيدى رجال الجيش العديمى الخبره فى الأقتصاد والأدارة
قيد الحريات وأخرس كافة الأصوات المعارضة 
نكسة مصر بدأت سنة 1952 ..... بتولى الجيش إدارة البلاد  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

*انا سمعت عن حاجه اسمها "كدبة بيضه"
بس صدقني عمري ماجربتها
ولكن اسمحلي ان اجربها الان
اسمحلي اني اكدب واقول لحضررتك
اني عندي 80 سنه
علشان اقدر اكون زبونه يوميا علي القهوة الرائعه دي
لاني كلي ثقه اني هستمتع وهنبسط جداا وهعيش في ذكريات الزمن الجميل
اللي للاسف افتقدناه ومن الصعب انه يرجع تاني ..

وعايزة اقول لحضرتك اني من عشاق نجاه الصغيره وورده وام كلثوم وحلييم .... وبكره تامر حسني وروبي وبوسي والناس الغريبه دي*





*اكيد متابعه الموضوع بكل لهفه وشوق ..
ربنا يباركك استاذنا الغالي ☼
*


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2013)

متابعه الحوارات 

ومعك فى ان الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر  كان له اخطأ فى الكثير وفى انه كان ديكتاتور

ولكن من حبه لهذه البلد ولشعبها استطاع وبرغم اخطائه ان يملك قلوب كل شعبه الى الان 

واضافه كانت لا تسطيع اثيوبيا او قطر او اى بلد ان تهين مصر كما يحدث الان لو كان هذا عصر ناااااااااصر ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2013)

وانا معكم اقدم لكم الطلبات فى المقهى
بس بشرط يكون البقشيش كويس
بس معلومة صغيرة 5 يونية كان يوم الاتنين 1976


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وانا معكم اقدم لكم الطلبات فى المقهى
> بس بشرط يكون البقشيش كويس
> بس معلومة صغيرة 5 يونية كان يوم الاتنين 1976



*اهلا بك حبيبى ..... حضرتك المدير العام ..... لأنك صاحب الفكرة فى موضوعك فى الاجتماعيات ...... ومنتظرين ذكريات الزمن الجميل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يونيو 2013)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





المسرحية اللندنية ....."JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR "



أنقر للتوسيع...


أدعوكم لتلك الوجبة المسرحية الموسيقية من الزمن الجميل ..... شاهدوها واستمتعوا بما نفتقده اليوم

[YOUTUBE]7PrV5_OPda8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-KB0JHpHsVU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6XfHyU3GIyo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MM4UBxmnKsw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z72InY-guM4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]h2Pqap3wq_U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]d2HKG23gTx8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pKzEO6wDhfA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E-pEw7Wf8tM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dBFMdHMOcjE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PveQgLH444Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]w-OP867Sdlg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XqncrqzSM0g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]joam0VfxiNw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y6N60D1EFeM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WutAftU4nkg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nwnQ7G8qNCM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4SGq6OBlJuI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WqQOvkSkPSg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HeYO-3LfCbQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LP_Z23a2blc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ufK7sJ0z4BU[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2013)

*بيقولوا أن " أم كلثوم " دخلت الحشيش مصر *
*كذلك " محمد لطيف " دخل الكورة للبيوت *
*والماتشات كانت يوم الجمعة فقط الساعة تلاتة الا ربع تحديداً*
*وعلى القناة " الأولى "*
**
*و لو فيه ماتش على الأضواء الكاشفة دة بيبقى أنجاز وأعجاز غير مسبوق*
*لم يحدث من قبل فى تاريخ البشرية *
*وقبل ما يبتدى الماتش يقعد الكابتن " لطيف " الله يرحمه يشكر الجميع *
*مدير الأمن - مدير الأستاد – المخرج – المصور – عامل البوفية ... لغاااااية *
*ما يشكر الجماهير والمشجعين نفر نفر بأسمه ..!!! *​

*وكان الأرسال يُقطع الساعة تلاتة وخمسة بالظبط لأذان العصر ..!!!*
*لأننا كنا فى عهد " الرئيس المؤمن " *
:smile01:smile01:smile01​ 
*وكنا نحضر الراديو جنب مننا علشان نسمع الحتة اللى هتفوتنا أثناء الأذان*​ 
*وكان دايماً الأهلى يجيب جون أثناء الآذان .... فريق مبروك*
*وبدلاً من أستمتاعنا بأن فريقنا جاب جون ...تسمع شتايم وسباب*
*لأننا مشفناش الجون ... الله يخرب بيوتكم على بيت الــ .......والا بلاش *​ 
*ولأن الحكومة لسة ماشترتش ( ماكنة إعادة الأهداف ) على حد تعبير كابتن " لطيف " *
*كان اللى يفوته جون أو يفوته حتة من الماتش دة خلاص عوضه على الله*
*لا فيه إعادة أهداف ولا فيه إعادة للماتش نفسه *​ 
*وكان دايما كابتن " لطيف " يعيب على الألفاظ البذيئة اللى بتدخل*
*للمشاهدين فى البيوت من خلال ميكروفون الأذعة *
*ودة اللى خلى " فكرى الجيزاوى " مرة يعمل سكتش يقول فيه*
*عايزين الحاكومة تعمل لنا " جفص حديد " نذيع منه الماتشات *​ 
:smile01​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يونيو 2013)

حقيقة عبد الناصر
عبد الناصر له ايجابيات كثبرة جدا والدليل على ذلك
ما زالت شعبيته جارفة حتى الان رغو وفاته منذ اكثر من 43 سنة
انشاء مصانع وانشاء السد العالى وشارك فى تحرير معظم الدول العربية
والافريقية من الاستعمار عمل كرامة للمواطن المصرى
اذدهرت فى حياته الفنون والااداب
وعبد الناص له اخطاء كبيرة جدا
هى دخولة حرب اليمن  وكثير من التدخل فى شئون دول اخرى
لم يعرف حجمه الحقيقى فظن انه اقوى من امريكا واسرائيل
وثق ثقة عمياء فى رجالة رغم اخطائهم الفادحة مثل عبدالحكيم عامر
الذى تسبب فى هزيمة 67 وليلتها كان سهران وهو قادة الجيش يسكرون ويعربدون
عبد الناصر بشر له اخطاء ايجابيات
رغم كل ذلك كان نظيف اليد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حقيقة عبد الناصر
> عبد الناصر له ايجابيات كثبرة جدا والدليل على ذلك
> ما زالت شعبيته جارفة حتى الان رغو وفاته منذ اكثر من 43 سنة
> انشاء مصانع وانشاء السد العالى وشارك فى تحرير معظم الدول العربية
> ...



*الله يخربيتهم كلهم 

من تحتمس الأول الى مرسى الأول 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)

وانا كمان يااستاذنا ممكن اشترك معاكم 
انا بحب الكلام قوي عن الايام الجميله 
بس انا بعشق فريد الاطرش
عبد الناصر عيوبه اكتر من ميزاته وبالذات في حق اقباط مصر


----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)

ايه الاسباب اللي جعلت جمال يعمل حساب للبابا كيرلس
بعد ما كان رافض يقابله لعدة مرات


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يونيو 2013)

*بقلب ضربت الشيخوخة أعماقُه حزناً
و عقلاً شاب بهموم وطن كان يحتوينا
جميعاً .... شعب كان يتوحد لمجرد
سماع " أغنية " تُلهب حماس الملايين

كنا نستمع لــ " وقف الخلق " لكوكب الشرق
و أيضاً لــ " وطني حبيبي الوطن الأكبر " لعبد
الحليم و لا أنسي للعملاقة ذات الصوت الذهبي
الرائعة " فيروز " حينما كانت تشدو بــ " مصر عادت
شمسُكي الذهبي " و لا أنسي أيضاً " حبيت بلدي "
للأستاذ / سيد إسماعيل و آثرهُا القوي بالنفوس .

نعم هو " ممنوع لمن هم تحت الخمسين "
لكن بهموم نحملها تجاة بلادنا الغالية مصر
جعلتنا نتخطي الخمسين بكثير ......
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2013)

*من افلام زمننا الجميل حيث الأبداع والرقى الفنى ...... 

Zorba the Greek
[YOUTUBE]jeNsr_nQEfE[/YOUTUBE]

Love Story
[YOUTUBE]Y4cmPh2peBY[/YOUTUBE]

God father
 [YOUTUBE]m_yp9jxL_vk[/YOUTUBE]

sound of music 
[YOUTUBE]xIjobdArtiA[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2013)

*من اجمل احداث زماننا القديم ظهور السيدة العذراء 

مرة فى كنيستها بالزيتون سنة 1968
[YOUTUBE]GSpO9_O0G9k[/YOUTUBE]

ومرة فى كنيسة القديسة دميانة فى بابا دبلو بشبرا سنة 1986
[YOUTUBE]-lh-PkmpTC8[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2013)

* وعندك اتنين شاي وصاية بالنعناع سكر بوسته*
للأستاذ صوت صارخ والأستاذ حبيب أصحاب المقهى وأكبر الزباين سنا

اسمحولي في أول مشاركة أتكلم عن المقهى كما أراه:
 مقهاكم أيها الأحباء يحمل روح مصر وسحرها
زي كل مقاهي خان الخليلي والحسين والجمالية
فين قهوة "الفيشاوي"؟ فين "وليّ النعم"؟ فين "السكرية"؟
مقهانا في المثلث ده نفسه.. من حيث المكان والزمان والمعاني







كانوا بيقولوا لمن هم فوق سن الخمسين...
لكن عرفنا من أصحاب "المطرح" إنه مفتوح للجميع شرفيا
حتى المُـزز.. وربنا يكفينا شر العثرة







كمان في آخره بيطل ع الشارع والميدان
لسه بيتفرج ع الحياة والحاضر واللي جاي
مش بس بيحكي عن الماضي!






اللي واقف في الصورة بضهره ده: عم علي
أشهر قارئ كف في مصر والشرق الأوسط.. إن لم يكن في العالم
جنبه مباشرة في الصورة قاعد أستاذنا صوت صارخ متسلطن
ووراه مباشرة أستاذنا حبيب يسوع

أما "*عم علي*" فحكاياته كتيرة وعجيبة
أهمها إنه رفض من ميلاده لموته إنه يترك جوار الحسين تحت أي ظرف
فاضطرت *ملكة أسبانيا *ـ زي غيرها كتير ـ لزيارته بنفسها في الفيشاوي!

عم على كان يقعد قدام الزبون ـ على الأرض غالبا
ويمسك كف الزبون بإيده يبص فيه شوية وهو ساكت
وبعدين بإيده التانية يعمل حركة غريبة جدا:
يروح فجأة ضارب كف الزبون بكفه .. زي ما يكون بيسلم عليه
بس بيضرب بقوة وتسمع صوت الكف عالي
وفجأة بمجرد ما يضرب كفك كأنه اتفتح قدامه كتاب
يغيب عم على عن العالم اللي حواليه
ويبتدي يبص ويحكي كل شيء ممكن تتخيله
ويجاوب أي سؤال ممكن تسأله
من الماضي .. من الحاضر .. من المستقبل!

* * *

أما الروايح فمن كل صنف بخور وعطور
وأما الإضاءة فمن كل قنديل وسراج بقلوب ماليها النور
وأما الأصوات فرغم الزحام دايما تلاقي من كل فن أصيل 
ومفيش أحلى من غناوي القهاوي... اللي بتطلع رباني من غير تحضير

ومن النموذج ده اسمحوا لي أبدأ سهراتنا من "جار القمر" بالقاهرة
لما "*وضاح*" من سوريا بالصدفة اتقابل مع "*كاتيا*" من لبنان
(لسه يا مصر مجمّعة العشاق!)
وقدموا لنا لحظة من الفن والطرب الجميل

[YOUTUBE]RcAM7JbNTpQ[/YOUTUBE]

إنت تروح وتمشي .. وأنا أسهر مانامشي
ياللي ما بتسهرشي .. ليــلة يا حبيبي
سهرني حبيبي .. حبــك يا حبيبي
ح اكتب ع الليالي .. اسمك يا حبيبي

ومدام *فيفي *طبعا اتسلطنت بعد كده...
وقامت رقصت على غنــوة ولا أحلى ولا أجمل
من فضلة خير الست الكبيرة

اتقلـّـب .. على جمر النار
واتشـرد .. ويّـا الأفكار
النسمة: أحسبها خطاك
والهمسة: أحسبها لغاك
على كده أصبحت وأمسيت
وشافوني الناس قالوا اتجنيت
ياريت ياريت.. ياريت ياريت
ياريتني عمري ما حبيت!

* * *

* وما زلنا بانتظار الذكريات..
العبر والدروس.. والرؤى والأفكار
*
ومساهمة بسيطة من ضعفي ح اجيب "*صندوق الموسيقى*" بتاع زمان
وكل فترة نيجي نزوركم ونسمّع الزباين نغمة من النغم الأصيل
ويمكن كمان نحكي حكاية من حكايات المحروسة..
خاصة حكايات أهل الفن ـ السينما والشعر والطرب.

* * *

وآخر كلام للأستاذ *أدمانتيوس*:
شيخوخة إيه يا خال؟
دانا اللي يادوب عديت عشرين حاسس إنك أصبى مني! 

وهموم مين يا أستاذ؟ دي المحروسة يا عمنا..
صحيح حكولنا ما شفناش.. بحكم الغربة مش بس السن
بس وحياة اللبلاب اللي كان يلف ع الشبابيك..
وحياة النعناع اللي كان في القلل ومية الورد اللي كانوا يغسلوا بيها الشوارع:
لترجع أحلى مما كانت .. وأبهى مما كانت!

* * *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يونيو 2013)

*الشيخ أمام ..... أحد معالم السبعينات ....مع أحمد فؤاد نجم ..... كنا فى الجامعة .... وكنا نذهب للسهر عنده .... فى إحدى حارات القاهرة ..... 

كان فنان عظيم ..... يحمل أوجاع مصر والمصريين فى داخله ..... 

كانت أغانيه مواييل على شط حزين ...... 

وكان شجاع ..... لم يخاف السادات ... 

وتم نفيه للعراق .... فظل صوته يأتينا من المذياع ...... 

ومات الشيخ إمام .... وبقيت اغانيه ... 

انه سيد درويش السبعينات ... 

سأترك لكم بعض مواييله ....*

[YOUTUBE]30kxSeeq3YE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZRb4PA9U-e4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tcfbXGbqx5M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]v3oyZwOvVRo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]luBzARqZObA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VQSvAUawb_A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UEHnGYxsSMs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XlaVnD2s0ns[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]G5xYHWqi8Co[/YOUTUBE]
​​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BLdv_LktShQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sedbX_bUu_g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XFwKNJYMuqI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-6BEk1Zf294[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wenN0uLXPYI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TtJBriuMaiY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## خادم البتول (14 يونيو 2013)

*سهرة مع بليـــغ*



الأسطورة​ *بليـــغ حمـــدي*

الملحن الفذ الذي أعاد تشكيل الوجدان المصري والعربي بموسيقاه​ وأسس المدرسة التي ما زال الجميع ينهل منها حتى الآن!

[YOUTUBE]CDewDRtH0Ig[/YOUTUBE]


*هــل تصـــــــدق*​ أن واحدة من أجمل القطع الموسيقية التي ألفها بليغ حمدي​ (مقدمة "ألف ليلة وليلة" للسيدة أم كلثوم)​ كان بليغ حمدي شخصيا يريد حذفها من الأغنية؟​ 
هل تعلم أن هذا العبقري كان مجددا​ لدرجة أن يطلب بنفسه حذف موسيقاه بعد تأليفها؟​ 
الحكاية يرويها بنفسه في هذا الحوار النادر​ 
* * *

*ألف ليــلة وليــلة*

[YOUTUBE]Y1Pr0KPeQio[/YOUTUBE]
​ والمقدمة *العبقرية *التي كان يريد بليغ حمدي حذفها​ ـ والتي رقص حرفيا الملايين على أنغامها بعد ذلك ـ​ لولا رفض كوكب الشرق!​ 
الأغنية من أجمل لقاءات بليغ مع "الست" ـ عام 1969​ والكلمات للشاعر الغنائي الرائع​ مرسي جميل عزيز


* * *

 ومن الألحان الخفيفة الرائعة

[YOUTUBE]9fGDDwMePTc[/YOUTUBE]
*
يانـــا يانــــا*​ صباح مع رولا​ إحدى القطع *البليغية *التي أعيد اكتشافها عام 2003​ وبالطبع حققت نجاحا منقطع النظير​ 
أيضا من كلمات الرائد مرسي جميل عزيز​ وإخراج الفنان الحساس بشير أسمر


* * *







*ســهرة مع بليــغ*​ إهداء إلى كل رواد هذا المقهى الجميل​ علما بأننا سنلتقي بالطبع كثيرا مع هذا العبقري​ الذي ملأ الدنيا كلها ألحانا وغناء ورقصا وطربا ​ *الموسيقار المصر**ي الكبير بليغ حمدي*


* * *

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YvAUsVLdlYE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EviXizMJlaE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]l01xeLMveFw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GBDffJbUoHU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bvlIgtXJJMQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]l90TOwT8-4I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9yzBfv4rVto[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hlSbSKNk9f0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2KODZtjOIPg[/YOUTUBE]

*أغانى عشقناها فى شبابنا .... ولم يخطر فى بالنا حينئذ ... أنه سيأتى يوم ... ونحياها*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

*البيتلز ...... ثورة الغناء فى الستينات ....*

[YOUTUBE]r8y5kdiv0oY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6XpmGPur0Ww[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RwLvwnCLGXk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7dNXRs-kH9Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]d7ME6_P8oSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
كنت متآبعة آلتوبيكـ من آلبدآية بس مآجتليش آلفرصة للأسف أشآركـ فيه
أنآ لآقيت هنآ نكهة آلزمن آلجميل وكل شئ جميل .. فعلاً *مسآحة للمتعة* 

بس أكيد آلزمن آلجميل مآيكملش من غير آلإشرآقة وآلإحسآس آلصآفى ونبض آلحيآة آلدآفى ... *آلسندريلآ سعآد حسنى* 
كآن نفسى أكون بعرف أنزل فيديوهآت .. كنت هجمعلكم شوية أغآنى ليهآ
منهآ آلأمل وآلإبتسآمة زى بمبى .. آلدنيآ ربيع .. يآ وآد يآ تقيل .. أنآ لسه صغيرة ... وآلشيكولآتة ^_^
ومنهآ آلدرآمآ وآلفلسفة آلخفيفة آلجميلة زى بآنو بآنو  .. شيكآ بيكآ .. وأوبريت صغيرة على آلحب
لغآية مشآهدهآ آلمميزة من أفلآم مآتتعوضش زى خلى بآلكـ من زوزو .. آلكرنكـ .. آلزوجة آلثآنية .. أين عقلى .. نآدية .. للرجآل فقط .. شفيقة ومتولى وغيرهم وغيرهم 

فأنآ هنزل تشكيلة صور " *بتنطق* " ... لسندريلتنآ آلجميلة 












































*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]75_0pWYtBWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AbXO1NpyEMU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T-TPjaCibDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DoZynT4FY2Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2013)

بــعد مرور 50 عاما على رحيله.. هل نــجد من  يـــقول الله يرحمه .. !!




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]موعد مع " ذكرياتى الكروية " – (1) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]مواقف كثيرة للكابتن " علاء الحامولى " الله يرحمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نجم الزمالك الأشهر فى الخمسينيات والمعلق الرياضى فى الثمانينات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موقفان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لا تنساهم جماهير الكرة المصرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كان فى مدينة المحلة الكُبرى وكان الكابتن الحامولى لسة شارى عربية جديدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيعلق على مباراة الزمالك والمحلة عندما سدد أحد لاعبى المحلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضربة حرة مباشرة من برة التمنتاشر صاروخية دخلت المرمى وأرتدت سريعاً الى الخارج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل رأها انها جون ... ماعدا حكم المباراة ... الذى لم يحتسبها هدف للمحلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قامت الدنيا فى المدرجات وهاجت ... عندها فقط أيقن الكابتن الحامولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن سيارته الجديدة سيتم تحطيمها ... وعلى الفور وجه كلامه الى جماهير المحلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( طب عليا الطلاق الكورة جون ) [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]موعد مع " ذكرياتى الكروية " – (2) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
الموقف الثانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والأشهر على الإطلاق ... والذى تسبب بأيقافه عن التعليق عدة أشهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فريق المقاولون العرب فى عصره الذهبى  يلعب ضد الزمالك أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان حارس المرمى الأشهر " عادل المأمور " وطبعا أحنا عارفين أن حراس مرمى نادى الزمالك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابتسترش طول عمرهم 
[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عندما سدد أحد لاعبى المقاولون كرة ضعييييييفة تجاه المرمى ... ظلت تتهادى وتتهادى ولكنها عبرت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من بين أيدين ورجلين " عادل المأمور " لتسكن الشباك ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفاجئ المتابعون للماتش على الهواء مباشرة فى القناة الثانية للتلفزيون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بتعليق شعبى وعفوى من كابتن " علاء الحامولى " كالتالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيشوط كورة ضعييييييفة ... ضعييييييفة ... سهلة لعادل المأمووووور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عادل المأموووووور .... عاااااااادل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... أية دة أية دة ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جون ....(  أ......ـــا ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ياعادل[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]موعد مع " ذكرياتى الكروية " – (3) *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كابتن " مجدي عبدالغنى " سنتر هاف الأهلى ولاعب المنتخب عام 1991[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] كان بيعلق على ماتش نهائى أفريقيا اللى فازت فيه مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال بالحرف الواحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كده مصر خدت كاس أفريقيا 5 مرات ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] و طبعاً احنا عارفين إن الكاميرون خدته 4 مرات ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] و غانا 4 هي كمان ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] و ما شاء الله كلهم أفارقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​30:30:30:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]موعد مع " ذكرياتى الكروية " – (4) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
إلا بقى كابتن " حمادة إمام " وهو بيعلق على الدوري الياباني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفرقة اللى قدام منه لابسة تى شيرتات عليها دعاية لشركة [/FONT]**HONDA*​ *[FONT=&quot]للسيارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكابتن " حمادة "  مش واخد باله وبيوصف الهدف اليابانى الجميل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بيقول : ... هوندا ماشي بالكورة .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعبها ناحية اليمين .... راحت لـ ...... راحت  لهوندا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله عليك ياولد  عرضية نموذجية روعة الروعة....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ياسلام عليك ...........جوووووووووون .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نشوف مين اللى حطها دة ؟ ... موش ممكن !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
هوندا برضه ... ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أصل هوندا ده اسم منتشر قوي في اليابان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زي عندنا كده أحمد و محمد ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياريت نشوف الأعادة بقى ....!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ :t31::t31::t31:​ *[FONT=&quot]
ودة فكرنى بمذيع ربط خليجى كان بيقدم فيلم السهرة المصري ( آه يا زمن ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقال ... والآن موعدكم مع الفيلم العربى " واحد وخمسين يا زمن " 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2013)

*
[YOUTUBE]nA-_eYhqluU[/YOUTUBE]

واه يا عبد الودود ... 
يا رابض ع الحدود ... 
ومحافظ ع النظام
كيفك يا واد صحيح ... 
عسى الله تكون مليح ... 
وراقب للامام

امك ع تدعى ليك ... 
و ع تسلم عليك ... 
وتقول بعد السلام
خليك جدع لابوك ... 
ليقولوا منين جابوك ... 
ويمسخوا الكلام

واه يا عبد الودود ... 
ع اقولك وانت خابر ... 
كل القضيه عاد
ولسه دم خيك ما شرباش التراب
حسك عينك تزحزح يدك عن الزناد
خليك يا عبده راصد لساعة الحساب
آن الآوان يا ولدى ما عاد الا المعاد
تنفض الشركه واصل وينزاحو الكلاب
ان كنت واد لابوك ... 
تجيبلى تار اخوك ... 
والاهل يبلغوك جميعا السلام

واه يا عبد الودود ... 
كيفك وكيف زمايلك ... 
عسى الله طيبين
خالك زناتى جاى لك ضمن المطوعين
واختك تطلع يوماتى ع المستشفى القديمه
حاكم ع يمرنوها فى العركه تكون حكيمه
و محمدين موافى يتعلم المطافى
و يقولك شد عزمك ويقول لك العوافى

من هنا القرايب والعيله والعيال ...
 بيبلغوك سلامهم ولتمة الرجال
وآخر الكلام نقولك فى الختام ... 
الله يصون بلدنا ويحرس السلام

من ذكريات حرب الأستنزاف 1967 - 1973 ....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*من احلى محطات الزمن الجميل محطة الشاعر كامل الشناوى .... الرجل الذى قتله الحب ... فنزف دماه كلمات .... اودعها أوراق ..... 
ومن ابدع ما كتبه كامل الشناوى كتاب "ساعات" وللأسف .... وكم أحزننى, عدم عثورى عليه على الأنترنت ... وضياع النسخة الورقية التى كنت اقتنيها ......
من أشعار كامل الشناوى قصيدة لا تكذبي


لا تكذبي .. إنى رأيتكما معا 
ودعى البكاء ... فقد كرهت الأدمعا 
ما أهون الدمع الجسور إذا جرى 
من عين كاذبة فأنكر وادعى ! ! 
*** 
إنى رأيتكما ... إنى سمعتكما 
عيناك فى عينيه ... فى شفتيه 
فى كفيه ... فى قدميه 
ويداك ضارعتان 
ترتعشان من لهف عليه ! ! 

تتحديان الشوق بالقبلات 
تلذعنى بسوطٍ من لهيب ! ! 
بالهمس، بالآهات, بالنظرات، باللفتات 
بالصمت الرهيب ! ! 

ويشب فى قلبى حريق 
ويضيع من قدمى الطريق 
وتطل من رأسى الظنون 
تلومنى وتشد أذنى ! ! 
فلطالما باركت كذبك كله 
ولعنت ظنى. 
لعنت ظنى!! 
*** 
ماذا أقول لأدمع سفحتها أشواقى إليك ؟ 
ماذا أقول لأضلع مزقتها خوفاً عليك ؟ 
أأقول هانت ؟ 
أأقول خانت ؟ 
أأقولها ؟ 
لو قلتها أشفى غليلى ! ! 
ياويلتى . . 
لا ، لن أقول أنا ، فقولى . . 
*** 
لا تخجلى .. لا تفزعى منى .. فلست بثائر !! 
أنقذتنى من زيف أحلامى وغدر مشاعرى ! 
*** 
فرأيت أنك كنت لى قيدًا 
حرصت العمر ألا أكسره 
فكسرته ! 
ورأيت أنك كنت لى ذنباً 
سألت الله ألا يغفره 
فغفرته ! 
*** 
كونى . كما تبغين 
لكن لن تكونى ! ! 
فأنا صنعتك من هواى 
ومن جنونى .. ! 
ولقد برئت من الهوى ..... ومن الجنون .. ! !

[YOUTUBE]A5l7e6dmcvk[/YOUTUBE]​​​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]q7Vp2h_WIDE[/YOUTUBE]

من أغانينا أيام نكسة 67 ........ وسنغيها فى أيام نكسة حكم الأخوان​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2013)

*بالأحضان 
غناء عبد الحليم حافظ 
كلمات صلاح جاهين 
لحن كمال الطويل
*[YOUTUBE]S_BYGT5RxcM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T9gXK8mryxc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/DBbV9txZ9d8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*سمراء, يا حلم الطفولة
كلمات الأمير عبدالله الفيصل
الحان كمال الطويل
من روائع حليم 

[YOUTUBE]yEq9VrbS0dY[/YOUTUBE]

سمراء يا حـــلم الطفــولة .... يا مــنية النــفس العـليـلة
كيف الوصول الى حماك .... وليس لى فى الامر حيلة

وسيلتى قلب به مثواك ..... إن عزت وسيلة
فالترحمى خفقانه لك .......واسمعى ترتيله

قلب رعاك وما ارتضى ....فى حبه ابدا بديلا
اسعدته زمنا وروا ......وصــــلك شافى غليلا
فى ليلة نسج الغـــــرام .....طيوفها بيدا نحيلة
فالترحمى خفقانه لك ..........واسمعى ترتياله
سمرا يا امل الفؤاد .... وحلمه ... منذ الطفولة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2013)

*فاكرين عمو فؤاد .....؟؟؟

مسرحياته: سيدتي الجميلة - الدنيا ماشيه كدة - حواء الساعة 12 - أنا وهو وهي - السكرتير الفني - أنا فين وإنت فين - حالة حب -أنا وهي وسموه - ياما كان في نفسي - سك على بناتك -
إنها حقاً عائلة محترمة - هاله حبيبتى - روحية انخطفت - علشان خاطر عيونك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]YHG8etO_cZI[/YOUTUBE]

اسلمى يامصر اننى الفدا
زى يدى ان مدت الدنيا يدا
ابد لن تستكينى ابد
اننى ارجو مع اليوم غدا
ومعى قلبى وعزمى للجهاد
ولقلبى انت بعد الدين دين
لكى يامصر السلامة
وسلاما يا بلادى
ان رمى الدهر سهامه
التقيها بفؤادى
واسلمى فى كل حين

انا مصري..بنانى من بنى
هرم الدهر الذى احيا الفنى
وقفة الاهرام فيما بيننا
لصروف الدهر وقفتى انا
فى دفاعى وجهادى للبلاد
لا اميل لا املل لا الين
لكى يامصر السلامة
وسلاما يا بلادى
ان رمى الدهر سهامه
التقيها بفؤادى
واسلمى فى كل حين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*
[YOUTUBE]Ey984yt6E3w[/YOUTUBE]

مصر سنة 1938​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aj2bK9rYbvk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]smEqnnklfYs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_متابع بعد اذنك يا استاذى _​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _متابع بعد اذنك يا استاذى _​



*تنورنى حبيبى .... وننتظر مشاركاتك 

اغنية حلمت بها الآن من الزمن الجميل 

[YOUTUBE]YIR-dBD4AIw[/YOUTUBE]

آلام الفراق تلازمنى حتى فى منامى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تنورنى حبيبى .... وننتظر مشاركاتك
> 
> اغنية حلمت بها الآن من الزمن الجميل
> 
> ...



*اغنية رووعة يا بابا من اجمل اغانى وردة 
يسلم ذوقك الجميل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

جلست .. والخوف بعينيها 
تتأمل فنجاني المقلوب 
قالت : يا ولدي لا تحزن 
فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب 
ياولدي .. قد مات شهيداً 
من مات على دين المحبوب 
فنجانك .. دنيا مرعبه 
وحياتك أسفار وحروب 
ستحب كثيرا وكثيرا 
وتموت كثيرا وكثيرا 
وستعشق كل نساء الأرض 
وترجع كالملك المغلوب 
بحياتك .. يا ولدي .. امراءة 
عيناها .. سبحان المعبود 
فمها .. مرسوم كالعنقود 
ضحكتها .. موسيقي وورود 
لكن سماءك ممطرة 
وطريقك مسدود 
مسدود 
فحبيبه قلبك .. ياولدي 
نائمة في قصر مرصود 
والقصر كبيراً يا ولدي 
وكلاب تحرسه وجنود 
وأميرة قلبك نائمة 
من يدخل حجرتها مفقود 
من يدنو 
من سور حديقتها 
مفقود 
من حاول فك ضفائرها 
يا ولدي 
مفقود 
مفقود 
مفقود 
بصرت 
ونجمت كثيراً 
لكني .. لم اقرأ أبدا 
فنجانا يشبه فنجانك 
لم اعرف أبداً يا ولدي 
أحزاناً 
تشبه أحزانك 
مقدورك أن تمشي أبدا 
في الحب .. على حد الخنجر 
وتظل وحيداً كالأصداف 
وتظل حزيناً كالصفصاف 
مقدورك أن تمضي ابداً 
في بحر الحب بغير قلوع 
وتحب ملايين المرات 
وترجع كالملك المخلوع 
جلست .. والخوف بعينيها 
تتأمل فنجاني المقلوب 
قالت : ياولدي لا تحزن 
فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب 
يا ولدي .. قد مات شهيداً 
من مات على دين المحبوب 
من احلى الاغانى لعبد الحليم​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

أول أتوبيس نقل عام بداية القرن العشرين مملوك لشركة الأتومبيل والأمنيبوس بالقاهرة خط الظاهر – الدراسة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dHd25jqLCrI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*مع إني لم أتخطى العقد الرابع من عمري..
لكني من محبي الفن الأصيل ..*

[YOUTUBE]8Ns3cQ_jzL0[/YOUTUBE]

*الحب بهدلة لشكوكو واسماعيل يس. ld:ld:


كل ما اسمعها واشوفها أضحك ضحك السنين* :w00t::w00t:


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y2-ToKPUL3Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية جميلة لعبد الوهاب كانت ماما وانا صغيرة بتحبها وانا اول ما اسمعها استغرب اقول ايه الحلو فى الاغنية الغريبة ديه 
لكن لما كبرت وابتديت افهم , عرفت ان اللحن روعة , والاحساس روعة وصوت عبد الوهاب ذهبى رغم ان مش كتير بيتكلمو عنه كمطرب , لكن بجد صوته كله احساس ودفا 
اغنية يامسافر وحدك , اكتر حته بحبها هى اللى بيقول فيها 
ودعنى من غير ما تسلم كفاية قلبى انا مسلم , قمة الاحساس فيها 



[YOUTUBE]4yaOV3107oM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايامنا الحلوة ...... كانت حلوه

[YOUTUBE]3InZPRIAKQw[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## peace_86 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6ekWVHP5E4w[/YOUTUBE]

*حتى إيران في السبعينات وماسبق كانت أحلى من إيران الحالية..
زمن أباءنا واجدادنا أفضل من زمننا الحال.. ماكنش عندهم السعار الجنسي زي الموجود حالياً.*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

فى الحياة فيه استثناءات وعبد الحليم شخص استثنائى فى التاريخ المصرى 
مش ممكن يكون شخص مات من سنين وبتحبه كل الاجيال وتسمع اغانيه لغاية دلوقتى 
عبد الحليم مش مجرد مغنى , عبد الحليم syndrome حالة مش مفهومه 
كل اغانيه بحبها وصوته السهل الممتنع , مش بيتفلسف فى الغنا لكن صعب جدا حد يوصل لطبقة صوته واحساسه العالى 
كل شوية هجيب اغنية ليه 
وديه اول احدة 
بيع قلبك 



[YOUTUBE]Uz74MKT5GmY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية روعة تانى لعبد الحليم 
كنت فين 



[YOUTUBE]pXIbk9sIVnU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Nfb7X-LZsbE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بقى من عشاق ورده 

[YOUTUBE]DbVOccRb-uA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2Lpcdb2aXxg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

